# Goldfish carp



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Where can I catch some goldfish carp in Dover New Philadelphia area ?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

What exactly is a goldfish carp?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> What exactly is a goldfish carp?


Goldfish that I assume someone didn't want and dumped in the rivers or creek.I've seen them orange and black and orange black and white but haven't seen any for a few years


----------



## nick220722 (Aug 27, 2015)

I think you mean koi?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Long Lake, part of Portage chain used to have a lot of them. Don't know about now.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Seaturd said:


> Long Lake, part of Portage chain used to have a lot of them. Don't know about now.


Yes something like that I thought Koi were aspecial breed for Ponds and the ones in the river were just goldfish


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Goldfish are, essentially, a type of carp. It's hard to imagine how they can survive in lakes with bass to full growth potential, but they can. We were camping at High Rock lake years ago, and a couple of the guys were carp fishing one afternoon. One had a good bite, so I got the rod for him, (he went to get a beer), and reeled in a fan tail goldfish around four pounds. I have seen carp in the wild that were nearly white, with bight red markings, schooling with normal colored ones.


----------

